# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر اليوم الاثنين 17 يونيو (اخبار واعمدة)

## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*

أذكار الصباح 


الحمد لله وحده ، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده


أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم {اللّهُ لاَ إِلَـهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ لاَ تَأْخُذُهُ سِنَةٌ وَلاَ نَوْمٌ لَّهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ مَن ذَا الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِهِ يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلاَ يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِّنْ عِلْمِهِ إِلاَّ بِمَا شَاء وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَلاَ يَؤُودُهُ حِفْظُهُمَا وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ}


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم {قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ*اللَّهُ الصَّمَدُ*لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ * وَلَمْ يَكُن لَّهُ كُفُواً أَحَدٌ}
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم {قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ * مِن شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ *وَمِن شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ * وَمِن شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ * وَمِن شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ}


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم {قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ النَّاسِ * مَلِكِ النَّاسِ * إِلَهِ النَّاسِ *مِن شَرِّ الْوَسْوَاسِ الْخَنَّاسِ * الَّذِي يُوَسْوِسُ فِي صُدُورِ النَّاسِ * مِنَ الْجِنَّةِ وَالنَّاسِ} (ثلاث مرات )


"أصبحنا وأصبح الملك لله، والحمد لله، لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير، ربِّ أسألك خير ما في هذا اليوم وخير ما بعده وأعوذ بك من شر ما في هذه الليلة وشر ما بعدها ربِّ أعوذ بك من الكسل وسوء الكبر، ربَّ أعوذ بك من عذابٍ في النار وعذاب في القبر"


"اللهم بك أصبحنا وبك أمسينا وبك نحيا وبك نموت وإليك النشور"


"اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت خَلَقتني وأنا عَبْدُك وأنا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت وأعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت أبوء لك بنعمتك على وأبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت"


اللهم إني أصبحت أشهدك وأشهد حملة عرشك، وملائكتك وجميع خلقك، أنك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت وحدك لا شريك لك ، وأن محمداً عبدك ورسولك" (أربع مرات)


اللهم ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحد من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك، فلك الحمد ولك الشكر"


"اللهم عافني في بَدَني، اللهم عافني في سمعي، اللهم عافني في بصري، لا إله إلا أنت. اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الكفر، والفقر، اللهم إني أعوذ بك من عذاب القبر لا إله إلا أنت" (ثلاث مرات)


"حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم" (سبع مرات)


"اللهم إني أسألك العافية في الدنيا والآخرة، اللهم إني أسألك العفو والعافية في ديني ودنياي وأهلي ومالي، اللهم استر عوراتي وآمن روعاتي، اللهم احفظني من بين يديَّ ومن خلفي وعن يميني وعن شمالي ومن فوقي وأعوذ بعظمتك أن أغتال من تحتي"


"اللهم عَالِمَ الغيب والشَّهادة، فاطر السموات والأرض، رب كل شيء ومليكه، أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أعوذ بك من شر نفسي ومن شر الشيطان وشركه وأن اقترف على نفسي سوءًا أو أجُره إلى مسلم"


"بسم الله الذي لا يضرُّ مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم" (ثلاث مرات)


رضيت بالله رباً، وبالإسلام ديناً وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نبياً" (ثلاث مرات)


"يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك أستغيث أصلح لي شأني كُله ولا تَكِلْني إلى نفيس طرفة عين"


أصبحنا وأصبح الملك لله رب العالمين، اللهم إني أسألك خير هذه اليوم: فتحه، ونصره، ونوره، وبركته، وهداه، وأعوذ بك من شر ما فيه وشر ما بعده"


"أصبحنا على فطرة الإسلام وكلمة الإخلاص، ودين نبيَّنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وملَّة أبينا إبراهيم حنيفاً مسلماً وما كان من المشركين"
"سبحان الله وبحمده" (مائة مرة)


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ،له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير" (عشر مرات) (أو مرة واحدة عند الكسل)


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير”(مائة مرة إذا أصبح)


"سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقهِ ورِضَا نفسِهِ وزِنُة عَرشِهِ ومِداد كلماته" (ثلاث مرات إذا أصبح)


"اللهم إني أسألك علماً نافعاً، ورزقاً طيباً، وعملاً متقبلاً" (إذا أصبح)


"أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه" (مائة مرة في اليوم)


"أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق" (ثلاث مرات إذا أمسى)


"اللهم صل وسلم على نبينا محمد" (عشر مرات)


*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*حروف كروية


عبد المجيد عبدالرازق


معسكر المريخ والحضري


واحدة من مشاكل مجالس المريخ المتعاقبة أنها لا تستفيد من أخطائها، وتتعامل مع الأمور بعاطفية دون أن تخضع الأمر إلى دراسة متأنية، فيدفع الفريق الثمن، وعلى رأس هذه الأمور التسجيلات التي تتم في كل موسم بطريقة عشوائية في الإحلال والإبدال على مستوى الأجانب والوطنيين بجانب برنامج إعداد الفريق.


وبالرغم من أننا قلنا رأينا الواضح؛ وهو ليس ملزماً للمجلس، وليس من حقنا أن نفرضه، ولكن بحكم المهنة والمتابعة، إن لم نقل الانتماء، نقول رأينا للكيان الذي نسعد دائما أن يكون في المقدمة، ونفرح لانتصاراته ونحزن لانتكاساته، واليوم أعلق على قرارين أعتقد أن المجلس أخطأ فيهما وتعامل معهما بنظرة عاطفية أو استسلم لمن لهم فائدة في القرارين. وأول هذه القرارات، تجديد الثقة في الحارس عصام الحضري، وهو قرار من وجهة نظرنا سيدفع الفريق ثمنه فلا نريد أن نتحدث عن تصرفات اللاعب وما فعله بالمريخ والذي كان كفيلا بإنهاء عقده، حتى لو كان ميسي أو نيمار.


ولكن أقول من جديد إن الحضري عندما وقع عقداً مع المريخ كان يهدف أولاً لتحرير نفسه من عقوبة الاتحاد الدولي بعد أن تنكر له بنو جلدته، بالرغم مما قدمه لمنتخب مصر ونجح في مسعاه، وبعد ذلك بدأ مشاكله، وفي كل يوم يأتي بسيناريو يصرح ويهاجم ثم ينفي ويعتذر، فيطبطب عليه المجلس وإعلام العاطفة، فيعود ملكا وسط سخرية المصريين، ولنذكر بعودته من فريق الاتحاد بعد أن تأهل المريخ إلى دوري المجموعات في الكنفدرالية الموسم الماضي بفضل أكرم فاراد الحضري أن يحقق لنفسه إنجازاً بكسر الرقم القياسي في المشاركات الأفريقية على مستوى الأندية ونجح في تحقيق هدفه.


وكسب الحضري من المريخ شرف عودته لمنتخب بلاده بعدأن اشترط عليه المدير الفني الأمريكي برادلي أن يكون مواصلا لنشاطه مع فريقه، فنال الشرف وزاد من عدد مبارياته الدولية، وبعد تصرفه العجيب بعد أن وصل إلى أنجولا ثم رفض المشاركة، وعاد لبلاده وأطلق تصريحاته التي أعلن فيها فسخ عقده، وأن ظروف والدته تحتم عليه الاستقرار بمصر، وتوقعنا أن ينتهي هذا المسلسل (البايخ)، ولكن للأسف استسلم المجلس من جديد، وعاد الحضري معززا مكرماً، علماً بأن الحضري لم يعد من أجل المريخ أوالجنرالات ولكن من أجل أن يحقق حلمه بالمشاركة مع منتخب بلاده في نهائيات كأس العالم بعد أن اقترب من هذه الخطوة وإن سيرته الذاتية ينقصها شرف اللعب في كأس العالم.


عقد الحضري ينتهي بنهاية الموسم وليس للمريخ أي ارتباطات غير الدور الأول لبطولة كأس الاتحاد العربي، وستكون مشاركته على حساب زملائه أكرم ومحمد إبراهيم وسيجد المريخ نفسه الموسم الجديد أمام الأمر الواقع بالاعتماد على الحراس الوطنيين في دوري أبطال أفريقيا، وبقية مشواره في البطولة العربية إن قدر له الاستمرار، وبالتالي كان يفترض أن يعتمد في الدورة الثانية عليهم حتى يستفيدوا ويكونوا جاهزين في الموسم الجديد.  








صحيح أن الحضري أعطى المريخ بعداً إعلامياً ولكنه فنياً يعتبر أفشل حارس في تاريخ المريخ بعد أن توقف إنجازه في الفوز بكأس السودان، وأكرم أفضل منه بعد أن قاد المريخ للدوري والكأس من قبل.


عودة الحضري قرار ضد المؤسسية التي يرفع المجلس شعارها وضد سياسة الانضباط التي أعلنها.


وثاني الأمور؛ قيام معسكر خارجي وهو أيضا قرار غير مدروس، لأن تجربة المعسكرات الخارجية أثبتت فشلها وآخرها معسكر تونس، ومن قبله معسكر الإسماعيلية وكينيا، وهي (ضياع فلوس) لأنها معسكرات للأنس يتفنن الصحافيون المرافقون في تبشير الجمهور بفريق يهز الأرض ويتغزلون في النجوم. وأخيرا تظهر الحقيقة المرة، وبالتالي، الأفضل أن يقام المعسكر بأحد المدن السودانية مروي أو بورتسودان لأن الهدف هو الإعداد للدوري، ويجب أن يكون في المناخ الذي يؤدي فيه مبارياته.
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*انا مانمت الي الان اقراء الازكار دي برضو 
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*إن فوكس


نجيب عبدالرحيم




خصخصة الأندية السودانية .. الأساليب والمعوقات ! (2)








تعديل الأنظمة الرياضية القوانين التي تحكم وتنظم عمل العمل الرياضي لتتلاءم مع خطة الخصخصة وبما يضمن النجاح الكامل للقطاع الخاص وذلك من أجل جذب المستثمرين في القطاع الرياضي فتعديل القوانين والأنظمة ضروري جداً وذلك من أجل تلافي الإشكالات القانونية التي تعد من المعوقات في عملية الخصخصة بالنسبة للقطاع الخاص الذي سيكون شريكا كاملا في التنمية الرياضية، وسيكون مستقطبا لشباب الوطن للعمل في المشاريع الرياضية.


رئيس الإتحاد الدولي جوزيف بلاتر دائمأ في المناسبات الرياضية يحث الجهات الحكومية ويطلب منها دعم الرياضة وخاصة لعبة كرة القدم التي أصبحت صناعة وإستثمار وثقافة ولها وسائل إعلامية قوية ومؤثرة ولها فوائد صحية. 


لو نظرنا بتمعن في السياسة الحكومية تجاه الرياضة سنجدها بعيدة جداً عن ضروب الرياضة فالحكومة توجه دعمها للكيانات التابعة لها التي تناصرها وتطبل لها ولذلك لم تنظر إلى هذا الملف البته. 


مشروع الخصخصة تواجهه معوقات كثيرة الظروف الإقتصادية التي تمر البلاد وغيرها بالإضافة إلى أصحاب المصالح الدخلاء على الرياضة والسماسرة الذين يقتاتون من الفوضى والهرجلة التي تسير عليها أنديتنا لا يريدون أن يسمعون كلمة خصخصة لأنهم لن يستطيعوا أن يقدموا أي شيء في ظل التغييرات التي تحدث وتحتاج إلى خبرات إدارية محترفة بأدوات حديثة وهم يفتقرون إلى هذه الأدوات وكيسهم فاضي ويريدون أن يكون الحال كما هو عليه من فوضى وفساد وإفساد بلا حسيب ولا رقيب في محيطنا الرياضي المجبول بالفوضى والعشوائية واللانظام.  








الرياضة السودانية مليئة بالتحديات المختلفة ولذا ينظر المستثمر للعوائق والعراقيل المتوقع حدوثها من الجهات الحكومية التي تسيطر عليها الأنظمة البيروقراطية والروتين الطويل والممل الذي نعاني منه. 


لحن الوداع..


لك الله يا وطني فغداً ستشرق شمسك


إلى اللقاء في الحلقة الأخيرة
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

انا مانمت الي الان اقراء الازكار دي برضو 





​انا قااايم من النوووم هسي دي الدنيا صباح قول بسم الله 
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*كرات عكسية | محمد كامل سعيد




..!!
* مع تقدم منتخب مصر في تصفيات افريقا المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم.. وقبل الاعلان الرسمي لعبوره الى المرحلة النهائية للتصفيات وجد (البيه) المصري نفسه مضطراً للعودة مرة أخرى الى الملاعب لمواصلة نشاطه وضمان الدخول في خيارات برادلي..!!


* فكّر البيه وقدّر ووجد ان بامكانه ممارسة (الخداع) على رجالات المريخ والاستهزاء بهم.. ولأن الغاية عند (بيه البهوات) تبرر الوسيلة لم يجد بُداً من الانكسار والعودة على وجه السرعة الى الخرطوم التي تعلل وتلكأ من قبل في السفر اليها..!!


* ولأنه لا يعرف غير تأمين مصالحه الخاصة فقد وصل على وجه السرعة الى الخرطوم وخلال ساعات معدودة سحب شكواه ضد المريخ وكأن شيئاً لم يكن وأعلن، بدون خجل، استعداده للعودة في اي زمان للمشاركة في التدريبات..!!


* هكذا وبكل بساطة اتخذ البيه المريخ (مطية) في سبيل مواصلة المشوار والذي يمهد له سكة العودة الى المنتخب وتحقيق حلم حياته المتمثل في قيادة الفراعنة بكأس العالم..!!


* نسى البيه رواتبه التي أدعى انه لم يتسلمها.. وتجاوز القسم الذي أكد فيه عبر اجهزة الاعلام ان علاقته مع المريخ انتهت عن طريق (الفسخ)..!!


* ووصل الامر الى ان اعلن البيه انه صار لاعباً سابقاً بالمريخ وان علاقته بالنادي السوداني انتهت الى غير رجعة..!!


* وفي ذات الوقت مضى منتخب مصر بخطوات قوية وواثقة في طريقه نحو مونديال البرازيل وبالامس القريب أمن عبوره الى المرحلة الاخير بالتصفيات..!!


* البيه، الذي لا يستحي، أعلن عبر تصريحات تلفزيونية نيته العودة لصفوف المنتخب مؤكداً ان علاقته بالامريكي برادلي (ممتازة)..!!


* كلمات التوسل الحالية التي نشتم منها رائحة النفاق هي ذاتها التي قالها البيه لأجل العودة مرة أخرى الى صفوف الاهلي المصري..!!


* البيه البهلوان وجد في ضعف مجلس المريخ وانبهار الاعضاء به فسحة كبيرة نفذ من خلالها كافة الآعيبه وتمثيلياته (البايخة) ولم يجد من يتصدى له..!!


* ولأن البيه يستخدم كل من حوله، سواء اندية او افراد، في اتجاه تحقيق غاياته فان سيناريو العودة الى المريخ يسير في اتجاه آخر لا علاقة لمصلحة النادي الاحمر به..!!


* بالامس بخر الصاعد الواعد شريف اكرامي كل تكتيكات البيه وتألق بصورة لافتة مع الفراعنة امام موزمبيق لينال ثقة كل المصريين..!!


* شريف اكرامي صغير السن والحارس الثاني بعد عبد الواحد السيد قطع الطريق امام البيه للعودة الى المنتخب..!!


* تخريمة أولى: الاداريون في مصر، وعلى عكس ما يحدث في السودان، يعرفون واجباتهم تماماً ولا مكان عندهم للمجاملة..!!


* تخريمة ثانية: سنتابع خلال الايام القادمة المزيد من سيناريوهات الفهلوة من جانب البيه لأجل العودة الى المنتخب.. لكني اعتقد ان السكة قد اغلقت تماماً في وجهه..!!
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*

كاتونغو: هدف سخيف منعنا من المواصلة في الصدارة




قال كاتونجو الذي رفض الاستسلام لـCafonline.com أن هدفا سخيفا حرم فريقه من النقاط الثلاث امام السودان لكن هذا لن يوقفهم عن السعي نحو قمة المجموعة حين يختتمون مباريات المجموعة D في غانا سبتمبر المقبل.
Cafonline.com: حين أتيت لإجراء هذا الحوار بدا الإحباط على رفاقك في غرفة خلع الملابس. هل تشعرون أنكم فقدتم الأفضلية في المجموعة وصعبتم من مهمة التأهل؟  






كاتونجو: شعرنا بالأسف مع صافرة الناية لأن هدفنا كان تحقيق الفوز وحصد النقاط الثلاث. حاولنا بكل قوة لكن الحظ لم يحالفنا. لم نلعب جيدا في الشوطك الأول لكن حين عدنا للشوط الثاني كنا في أفضل حال ولاحت لنا فرصا عديدة للتسجيل مثلما حدث في الأسبوع الماضي. اللاعبون يشعرون بالإحباط لأننا دائما نلعب من أجل الفوز. الجماهير كانت جيدة وأود أن أشكرهم نيابة عن الفريق. نحن محترفون ولا نتأثر بأي نتيجة ولا نستسلم بسبب مباراة. التأهل مازال في أيدينا وأيا كانت نتيجة الغد بين ليسوتو وغانا نعرف أنه مازال بإمكاننا الفوز بهذه المجموعة.
Cafonline.com: في رأيك ما الذي خذل فريقك في هذه المباراة؟
كاتونجو: الهدف الذي تلقيناه كان سخيفا. على الناحية الأخرى بذلنا أفضل ما لدينا لتسجيل هدف آخر لكن الأمر كان صعبا.
Cafonline.com: قبل خوض المباراة الأخيرة في كوماسي، هل تعتقدون أنكم قادرون على التأهل؟ ماذا تقول للجماهير التي ساندتكم بقوة؟
كاتونجو: هذه مباراة هامة لتقرير مصير مجموعتنا. لدينا الكثير من الوقت للإعداد لهذه المباراة. بالنسبة للجماهير والإعلام علينا أن نشكرهم لمساندتهم لنا. المدرب قال لنا أننا سنعرف طبيعة المباراة التي سنخوضها بع معرفة نتيجة المباراة الأخرى في مجموعتنا. لذا سنذهاب ونلعب طبقا لخطة المدرب وحين نفعل ذلك أثق أننا قادرون على التأهل للدور الأخير. المباراة الأخيرة ستحسم مصير المجموعة وسنكون مستعدين لها وسنؤدي ما علينا أن نفعله.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*مساوي: التعادل نتيجة جيدة امام زامبيا




يعتبر قائد السودان سيف الدين على ادريس ان التعادل مع زامبيا نتيجة طيبة وإشارة جيدة لفريق قال مدربه أنه يستعد لعام 2015 وما بعده في حيثه السريع لموقع كاف اونلاين  






Cafonline.com: شكرا لوقتك. ما شعوركم في غرفة خلع الملابس بعد أن قلبتم تأخركم بهدف للتعادل 1-1؟ هل أنتم سعداء بهذه النتيجة؟ هل حققتم ما جئتم من أجله في هذه المباراة خاصة وأنكم تعرفون أنه أيا كانت النتيجة لن تحتلوا قمة المجموعة؟


إدريس: نعم نحن سعداء. لعبنا مباراة قوية وصعبنا الأمور على زامبيا. لكن بالنسبة لنا هذه نتيجة جيدة وأداء طيب ساعدنا لنكمل العمل كفريق.


Cafonline.com: مدربكم محمد عبد الله عبر عن سعادته بالأداء وتنبأ بالمزيد لهذا الفريق في المستقبل. في رأيك ما الذي ينتظركم؟ وما توقعاتك لمباراتكم الأخيرة أمام ليسوتو في سبتمبر والبطولات المقبلة مثل الأمم الأفريقية للمحليين في جنوب أفريقيا العام المقبل وكأس الأمم الأفريقية بالمغرب 2015؟


إدريس: ننتظر عرضا طيبا أمام ليسوتو. نعم المدرب قام باستدعاء عدد كبير من اللاعبين وأعتقد أننا لو لعبنا بهذه الطريقة فنحن في الطريق الصحيح نحو بناء فريق بطريقة جيدة.


-
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*

الحكومة تتولى ملف سيكافا .. الوزير يعلن جاهزية الفاشر والافتتاح في كادوقلي قائم








أعرب الأستاذ صديق محمد توم وزير الشباب والرياضة الإتحادى عن رضائه التام بإستعدادات ولاية شمال دارفور لإستقبال بطولة شرق ووسط إفريقيا للأندية (سيكافا) جاء ذلك خلال اللقاء التفاكري الذى دعا له والى الولاية الأستاذ عثمان محمد يوسف كبر وقال الوزير بأن مارأه فى الفاشر يعد إنجازاً كبيراً ومتوقعاً من أهل الولاية المعروفين بالجدية وحب العمل والإخلاص والوطنية مشيرا إلى أن البنية التحتية الرياضية فى شمال دارفور تؤهلها لإستقبال أكبر البطولات والتظاهرات والفعاليات الرياضية موضحاً الأهداف التى تحققها الرياضة من رتق للنسيج الإجتماعي والتواصل الإنسانى بين شعوب العالم.
الأستاذ عثمان محمد يوسف كبر والى الولاية قال بأن هذا اللقاء يأتي لتعريف المواطنين ببطولة سيكافا التى ستقام هذا العام بحاضرة الولالية مناصفة مع ولاية جنوب كردفان وأهدافها المنتظرة سياسياً وإقتصادياً وإجتماعياً وإعلامياً مشيراً إلى أن إختيار الولاية لهذة البطولة لم يأتي الإ عقب الإلتفاف الكبير للقاعدة الرياضية بالولاية بمختلف أطيافها وألوانها خلف المريخ الفاشر حتى وصول إلى منظمة الدرجة الممتازة والآن يمثل السودان خارجياً ويدافع عن ألوان الوطن وهذا في حد ذاته إنجاز كبير وعظيم يحسب للولاية وإنسانها.
وقال كبر بأن دارفور إقترنت لدى العالم الخارجي بالحرب والدمار لذا كان لابد من عكس الوجوه المشرقة الأخري للولاية ومدينة الفاشر وكل إقليم دارفور مؤكداً بأن سيكافا أصبحت الآن واقعاً ملموساً فى الولاية من خلال الحراك الرياضى والتنموي وإنشاء بنية تحتية رياضية حديثة ومواكبة ستساهم فى مستثقبل الرياضة فى شمال دارفور وأشار إلى الجهود الكبيرة التى بذلت من الإتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم والإتحاد المحلي بالفاشر لتنظيم البطولة.
الدكتور عبده داؤود سليمان وزير المالية والإقتصاد والخدمة المدنية رئيس اللجنة العليا لسيكافا بولاية شمال دارفور قال البطولة تعد تحدى للولاية التى إستطاعت من خلال إقامة المحافل أن تقدم المتميز والفريد مما أتاح لها فرصة شرف إستضافة البطولة مؤكداً بأن الولاية جاهزة تماما لصافرة البداية للبطولة الإقليمية الكبيرة التى تتعدى اهدافها الرياضية والترفيهية وتحمل فى مضامينها الكثير من الرسائل ليرى العالم أرض الحرب والخراب من خلال سيكافا أرض للتنمية والأمن والإستقرار.  






من ناحية أخرى وصل مدينة كادوقلي بولاية جنوب كردفان نهار اليوم الأحد، وفد سيكافأ بقيادة الكيني نيكولاس موسوني سكرتير اتحاد شرق ووسط إفريقيا ، وعقب وصوله وقف الوفد علي أخر الترتيبات المتعلقة بافتتاح البطولة التي ستقام بمدينة كادوقلي ، وذلك من خلال اللقاء الذي جمع سكرتير سيكافأ بمولانا احمد هارون والي ولاية جنوب كردفان الذي أكد اكتمال كافة الترتيبات المتعلقة بافتتاح البطولة التي تجمع ممثل السودان وولاية جنوب كردفان فريق هلال كادوقلي والضرائب الأوغندي يوم الثلاثاء الثامن عشر من يونيو الجاري.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*

بحري تعرض أصواتها للبيع








كشف قيادي في أحد أندية بحري ان تساوي الأصوات في الاجتماع الاخير لاندية بحري بين جمال احمد عمر واشاذلي عبد المجيد المشرحين لمنصب نائب رئيس اتحاد الخرطومن سببه بيع عدد كبير من الاندية موقفها الأول الذي اعلنت فيه مساندة جمال أحمد عمر، وقال القيادي للمقربين منه، انه لا يساند هذه الطريقة في مساندة احد المرشحين ولكنه لن يستطيع اصلاح الحال لوحده، لذلك سوف يقوم بالتصويت لمن يدعم ناديه الآن بشكل عاجل.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*الحضري: ازمتي مع المريخ ابعدتني عن المنتخب


ليس لدي مشاكل مع برادلي وعبد الفتاح
كفرووتر/  رفض المخضرم عصام الحضري حارس مرمى المريخ السوداني المبالغة في الفرحة بعد تأهل مصر للمرحلة الأخيرة من التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لكأس العالم 2014 في البرازيل.
وكان المنتخب المصري قد نجح في الوصول إلى هذه المرحلة بعدما تخطى عقبة موزمبيق بهدف دون رد الأحد في موبوتو.
وقال الحضري في تصريحات لقناة النهار :" مبروك مؤقتا لمنتخب مصر ، لم نتأهل بعد ، مازال امامنا مباراة هامة في مرحلة الحسم وعلينا ان نستعد لها بشكل جيد".
وتابع :" المنتخب قدم اداءً جيدا ، لكن الأهم هو حصد النقاط وهو ما حدث بالفعل".
ونفى الحضري وجود خلافات بينه وبين جهاز المنتخب مؤكدا :" لا توجد خلافات بيني وبين الجهاز الفني ، الأمور بيننا على خير ما يرام".
وعن عدم تواجده مع الفراعنة قال :" لم أشارك خلال الفترة الماضية بسبب الخلافات بيني وبين المريخ السوداني ، الآن أنا أشارك مع الفريق وجاهز للعودة من جديد للمنتخب".
واختتم الحضري تصريحاته رافضا التعليق على مستوى شريف اكرامي قائلا :" ليس دوري أن أقيم زميل لي".
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*موقع الكاف يحاور مازدا بعد التعادل امام زامبيا


لم نخطط للثأر..ونسعي لبناء فريق للمستقبل
اجري موقع الكاف حوار مع المدرب محمد عبد الله مازدا الذي قاد المنتخب الوطني للتعادل 1-1 أمام زامبيا واشاد بأداء فريقه وقال أنه يأمل في مستقبل مشرق في إطار إعادة بناء الفريق الذي خرج من المنافسة على مكان في بطولة كأس العالم التي تقام العام المقبل في البرازيل.
Cafonline.com: نهنئك على هذا الأداء القوي. فريقك قاتل بقوة وفي النهاية أصبحتم أول فريق يسجل في مرمى زامبيا على ملعب ليفي مواناواسا منذ افتتاحه قبل أكثر من عام. ما انطباعك عن المباراة ونتيجتها؟
ماذدا : كنا نعرف أنها ستكون مباراة صعبة للغاية. لكنني سعيد بهذه النتيجة لأنها تساعدنا في رحلة إعادة البناء. استدعينا عدد كبير من اللاعبين الجدد للفريق واللعب أمام فريق قوي ومهاري مثل زامبيا أمر جيد بالنسبة لنا. سنواصل العمل الشاق مع هذا الفريق لأن هدفنا الآن هو بناء فريق قوي لتصفيات بطولة أفريقيا للمحليين وكأس الأمم الأفريقية 2015 بالمغرب؟
Cafonline.com: هل دخلت المباراة بحثا عن الثأر؟ أشرت لدى وصولكم يوم الأربعاء أنك تؤمن ان رحلة التصفيات انتهت حين خسرتم النقاط الثلاث من فوزكم على زامبيا العام الماضي بسبب مشاركة لاعب غير مسموح له باللعب.
ماذدا : لم نفكر في الثأر. هدفنا هو إعادة البناء. نحن أشقاء لزامبيا وجئناى هنا لنقدم مباراة جيدة. استتعنا بإقامتنا هنا والأجواء كانت رائعة.تركيزنا كان كيف سنلعب أمام فريق مصنف وقوي ولعبنا جيدا. قمنا بما أردنا ان نفعله وأنا سعيد بالطريقة التي نعيد بها بناء الفريق. سنعود لبلادنا ونواصل العمل الشاق. لكنني أعتقد أن زامبيا ستواصل قوتها وأتمنى لهم حظا سعيدا في المباراة الأخيرة أمام غانا. لديهم فرصة كبيرة وستكون مباراة تنتظرها القارة كلها في كوماسي سبتمبر المقبل.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*غانا تستفيد من تعادل الصقور وتحتل المركز الاول


زامبيا ثانيا.. السودان ثالثا وليسوتو رابعا
عزز المنتخب الغاني لكرة القدم آماله في بلوغ المرحلة النهائية من التصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم 2014 بالبرازيل اثر فوزه الثمين 2/صفر على مضيفه منتخب ليسوتو اليوم الأحد في الجولة الخامسة قبل الأخيرة من مباريات المجموعة الرابعة في المرحلة الثانية من التصفيات.
واستعاد المنتخب الغاني صدارة المجموعة برصيد 12 نقطة بفارق نقطة واحدة أمام منتخب زامبيا الذي تصدر المجموعة بتعادله 1/1 مع السودان أمس السبت.
وأصبحت المباراة المرتقبة بين منتخبي غانا وزامبيا في سبتمبر المقبل بالجولة الأخيرة من مباريات المجموعة موقعة فاصلة على بطاقة التأهل من هذه المجموعة إلى المرحلة النهائية بالتصفيات حيث يحتاج فيها المنتخب الغاني للتعادل أو الفوز بأي نتيجة بينما لن يكون أمام منتخب زامبيا سوى تحقيق الفوز لمواصلة مسيرته في التصفيات.
وتجمد رصيد منتخب ليسوتو عند نقطتين في المركز الرابع الأخير بالمجموعة بفارق الأهداف فقط خلف السودان علما بأن الفريقين ودعا التصفيات قبل مباريات هذه الجولة.
وأنهى المنتخب الغاني الشوط الأول لصالحه بهدف سجله كريستيان أتسو في الدقيقة 44 وعزز زميله أسامواه جيان فوز الفريق بهدف ثانفي الدقيقة 75.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب عبد الغني

ماشاء الله تبارك الله جهد غير مسبوق يارائع

موفق باذن الله

*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*تعادل الكونغومع الكاميرون يعزز فرص ليبيا في التأهل للمرحلة الحاسمة


حافظ المنتخب الكاميروني لكرة القدم على آماله في التأهل لنهائيات كأس العالم 2014 بالبرازيل اثر تعادله السلبي الثمين مع مضيفه الكونغولي اليوم الأحد في الجولة الخامسة قبل الأخيرة من مباريات المجموعة التاسعة بالمرحلة الثانية من التصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة للمونديال.


وأطاح هذا التعادل بمنتخب جمهورية الكونغو من التصفيات حيث رفع الفريق رصيده إلى ست نقاط وظل في المركز الثالث بالمجموعة بفارق نقطة واحدة خلف نظيره الكاميروني الذي يحتاج إلى الفوز بأي نتيجة في مباراته الأخيرة أمام ضيفه الليبي في سبتمبر المقبل ليتأهل إلى المرحلة النهائية من التصفيات.


وصب التعادل السلبي في مباراة اليوم في مصلحة المنتخب الليبي الذي انفرد بصدارة المجموعة بعد فوزه 2/صفر على توجو أمس الأول الجمعة في المباراة الأخرى بنفس المجموعة.


وأصبحت المباراة مع مضيفه الكاميروني في سبتمبر المقبل موقعة فاصلة على بطاقة التأهل من هذه المجموعة إلى المرحلة النهائية من التصفيات حيث يكفي المنتخب الليبي التعادل بينما سيكون أسود الكاميرون بحاجة للفوز.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*منتخب تونس يعود بالتأهل إلى المرحلة الأخيرة


نجح المنتخب التونسي في اقتلاع ورقة التأهل إلى المباراة الفاصلة المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم 2014 بالبرازيل,وذلك بعد تعادله اليوم في مالابو بنتيجة التعادل هدف لهدف في مالابو أمام منتخب غينيا الاستوائية وبهذه النتيجة,يضمن المنتخب التونسي رسميا ورقة الترشح إلى المرحلة الأخيرة من تصفيات الترشح إلى المونديال بتصدره لترتيب مجموعته ب11 نقطة,قبل جولة من نهاية تصفيات المجموعة.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تسلم الحبيب عبد الغني

ماشاء الله تبارك الله جهد غير مسبوق يارائع

موفق باذن الله





تسلم كسلاوي 
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*أفيال كوت دي فوار تدهس تنزانيا وتطيح بأحلام المغرب


قطع المنتخب الإيفواري لكرة القدم شوطا هائلا على طريق التأهل لنهائيات كأس العالم 2014 بالبرازيل اثر فوزه الثامين 4-2 على مضيفه التنزاني اليوم الأحد في الجولة الخامسة قبل الأخيرة من مباريات المجموعة الثالثة بالمرحلة الثانية من التصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة للبطولة.
وضمن المنتخب الإيفواري بهذا الفوز تأهله رسميا إلى المرحلة الثالثة النهائية من التصفيات الأفريقية حيث رفع رصيده إلى 13 نقطة بفارق خمس نقاط أمام نظيره المغربي الذي لم يستفد من فوزه 2/صفر على جامبيا مساء أمس السبت وودع التصفيات رسميا.
وتجمد رصيد المنتخب التنزاني عند ست نقاط في المركز الثالث ليودع هو الآخر التصفيات رسميا علما بأن المنتخب الجامبي متذيل المجموعة برصيد نقطة واحدة ودع التصفيات في وقت مبكر.
وكان المنتخب التنزاني هو البادئ بالتسجيل في مباراة اليوم حيث تقدم بهدف مبكر سجله آمري كييمبا في الدقيقة الثانية ثم قلب أفيال كوت ديفوار النتيجة لصالحهم بهدفين أحرزهما لاسينا تراوري ويايا توريه في الدقيقتين 13و23.


وأعاد توماس أوليموينجو المنتخب التنزاني إلى المباراة مجددا بهدف التعادل في الدقيقة 35 ولكن يايا توريه أحرز هدفه الثاني من ضربة جزاء في الدقيقة 44 وهو الثالث للأفيال في هذه المباراة، ثم أضاف زميله ويلفريد بوني الهدف الرابع في الدقيقة الثالثة من الوقت بدل الضائع للمباراة ليقودا كوت ديفوار إلى الفوز الثمين والتأهل للمرحلة النهائية من التصفيات.
ويتأهل لهذه المرحلة متصدرو المجموعات العشر فقط في المرحلة الثانية من التصفيات، حيث تجرى القرعة لتقسيم هذه المنتخبات إلى خمس مواجهات تقام المنافسة فيها بنظام المواجهات الفاصلة على مرحلتي ذهاب وإياب ليتأهل الفائز في كل من المواجهات الخمس إلى نهائيات كأس العالم مباشرة.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*منتخب مصر يلدغ "الأفاعي السوداء" ويتأهل للمرحلة الأخيرة من تصفيات المونديال


حسم منتخب مصر لكرة القدم تأهله إلى المرحلة النهائية من التصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم 2014 بالبرازيل، وذلك بتغلبه على مضيفه منتخب موزمبيق بهدف نظيف في اللقاء الذي جمع بينهما في العاصمة موبوتو ضمن منافسات الجولة الخامسة من التصفيات


تقدم لمنتخب مصر الهداف المتألق محمد صلاح في الدقيقة 41 من الشوط الأول، وأهدر لاعبو مصر أكثر من 3 فرص محققة في الشوط الثاني من إنفرادات تامة.


وبهذا الفوز رفع المنتخب المصري رصيده إلى 15 نقطة، من 5 إنتصارات متتالية، على صدارة المجموعة السابعة معلنا تأهله إلى المرحلة النهائية من التصفيات، بغض النظر عن نتيجة مواجهته في الجولة السادسة والأخيرة أمام غينيا.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*المارد بالوتيلي والفيلسوف بيرلو يقودان إيطاليا لإنتزاع الفوز من القبعات المكسيكية


قاد المارد الأسمر بالوتيلي والفيلسوف بيرلو المنتخب الإيطالي للفوز على المكسيك 2-1 في المباراة الأولى للفريقين بكأس القارات بالبرازيل ، والتي أقيمت على ملعب ماراكانا العملاق ، وبهذه النتيجة شارك الأزوري الفريق البرازيلي قمة المجموعة الأولى برصيد 3 نقاط ، بينما تساوى المنتخب المكسيكي مع الياباني بدون رصيد بعد إنتهاء مباريات الجولة الأولى  وإحتفل لاعب وسط الأزوري الفيلسوف بيرلو بالمباراة الدولية مع المنتخب الإيطالي ، بإحرازه هدفا بالتخصص في الدقيقة 27 من ركلة حرة مباشرة ، وهو الهدف الدولي رقم 13 ثم أحرز بالوتيلي الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 78 .. بينما أحرز خافيير هيرنانديز "تيشيتشاريتو" هدف المكسيك في الدقيقة 33 من ركلة جزاء . 
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*بعثة الضرائب اليوغندي تصل الخرطوم




وصلت قبل قلبل بعثة فريق نادي الضرائب اليوغندي مطار الخرطوم للمشاركة في بطولة سيكافا المقرر اقامتها بمدينتي كادقلي والفاشروكان في استقبالها وفد من حكومة شمال دارفور وتوجهت البعثة لفندق السلام روتانا لتستريح به قليلا قبل ان تشد الرحال لمدينة كادقلي ظهر الغد


جدير بالزكر ان مشاركة نادي الضرائب في البطولة جاءت بعد اعتزار فريقي الناصر جوبا ( جنوب السودان ) وفينو البورندي وتم اعتماد نادي الضرائب اليوغندي ورينيون الرواندي من قبل اللجنة المنظمة للبطولة
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*المدرب العام للفرقة الحمراء في تصريحات مثيرة لصحيفة الزعيم






خالدونا: حزنت لاعتزال العجب.. الاصابة وضعت يس ضمن المغادرين ونجم الدين يظلم نفسه


يرى المدرب العام للمريخ الكابتن خالد أحمد المصطفى أن التعامل مع ملف الإنتقالات في صيف العام الحالي إختلف تماماً عن الذي كان يحدث في السنوات الماضية، مشدداً على أن النظرة الفنية كان لها القدح المعلى في تسيير الملف خلال شهر يونيو الحالي، وأبان خالدونا في حديثه لـ(الزعيم) أن كل اللاعبين الذين تم التعاقد معهم تم رصدهم قبل فترة كافية بواسطة اللجنة الفنية التي تم تكوينها خلال وقت سابق وأضاف: لم تكن الإضافة عشوائية وإنما تمت بشكل فني وعلمي يحدد إحتياجات الفريق وتنظر إلى المستقبل، وحقيقة كل العناصر التي تم التعاقد معها نرى أن المريخ محتاج لخدماتها بشكل كبير.
ومضى الكابتن خالد أحمد المصطفى في حديثه مشيراً إلى أن اللاعبين المحليين الذين تم التعاقد معهم يعتبروا الأفضل على الإطلاق محلياً، مبيناً أن اللجنة الفنية ظلت ترصدهم منذ فترة طويلة وأضاف: لأول مرة في تاريخ المريخ كل اللاعبين الذين تم رصدهم فنياً نجحت لجنة التسجيلات في ضمهم إلى كشوفات الفريق.. وتغزل خالدونا في النجم حسن كمال بصورة كبيرة ووصفه بأحد أفضل صناع اللعب في منافسة الدوري السوداني لكرة القدم، مشيراً إلى أنه نجح خلال الأشهر الستة التي لعبها بشعار مريخ الفاشر في وضع بصمته مع السلاطين وأضاف: كان النجم الأول في صفوف مريخ الفاشر، ولعب دوراً كبيراً في الظهور المميز للسلاطين طيلة الدورة الأولى، أعتقد أنه سيشكل إضافة كبيرة للمريخ، وما ينطبق على حسن كمال ينطبق على كل العناصر الأخرى التي تعاقدنا معها مثل علي جعفر ومحمد إبراهيم والكابتن مفضل محمد الحسن.
وقال المدرب العام للمريخ إن كل اللاعبين الذين تعاقد معهم المريخ يتميزون بالسن المناسبة وأضاف: (بعد ده) أداءهم مع الفريق وظهورهم في المباريات يتوقف على شيئين الأول هو التوفيق من عند الله أما الشيء الثاني فهو الإجتهاد والعمل الجاد في التدريبات والتركيز على إغتنام أي فرصة يمنحها لهم الجهاز الفني، أتمنى بالتأكيد أن يتحلوا بالصبر الجميل وأن لا يستعجلوا الحصول على فرصتهم ويدركوا أنهم بتعاقدهم مع المريخ دخلوا على مرحلة أصعب من التي كانوا فيها بإعتبار أن المريخ نادي جماهيري وأنهم من الممكن أن يتعرضوا إلى ضغط غير عادي، نحن نراهن عليهم كثيراً، ولكن يتوجب عليهم الإجتهاد من أجل إثبات أحقيتهم بإرتداء شعار المريخ وذلك لن يتأتي ما لم يتعاملوا مع الواقع الجديد بصورة جيدة.




شطب يس (قضاء وقدر)
إعترف المدرب العام للمريخ بأن أداء الحارس السابق للفريق يس يوسف تطور كثيراً في الفترة الأخيرة، مبيناً أن الجهاز الفني سعى لمنحه الفرصة للمشاركة، وأضاف: نعتقد أن يس قدم نفسه في بعض المباريات التي شارك فيها الموسم الحالي بشكل ممتاز وكان عند حسن الظن به.. وأوضح خالد أحمد المصطفى أن الإصابة التي تعرض لها يس هي التي وضعت القائمين على الأمر أمام خيار مغادرته كشوفات الفريق، وتابع: حقيقة يس من اللاعبين المميزين جداً سواء كان ذلك على المستوى الفني أو الإنضباطي ونحن نشهد له بذلك طيلة فترته الماضية مع الفريق، وإصابته في النهاية (قضاء وقدر) ولم يكن أمامنا أي خيار سوى الشطب لذلك أتمنى له التوفيق مع أي فريق ينضم إلى صفوفه مع ثقتي التامة في أنه سيكون قادراً على تحقيق النجاح المأمول.




نجم الدين عبد الله ظلم نفسه
أكد الكابتن خالد أحمد المصطفى أن قرار الإستغناء عن المدافع نجم الدين عبد الله كان قراراً إدارياً ولا دخل له بالمستوى الفني للاعب، ويرى المدرب العام للمريخ أن نجم الدين عبد الله من اللاعبين الذين يظلمون أنفسهم، مضيفاً: حدث هبوط كبير في المستوى الفني لنجم الدين عبد الله لأسباب هو يعلمها تماماً مع أنه يُعد من أفضل اللاعبين في السودان.. وطالب خالد لاعبه السابق نجم الدين بأن يراجع حساباته جيداً ويعمل على معرفة السلبيات وبحث السبل المثلى لتلافيها، وأضاف: أتمنى له التوفيق مع فريقه الجديد، ولو نجح في تجاوز ما ذكرته سابقاً سوف يحقق نجاحاً منقطع النظير ولا أستبعد عودته إلى القمة من جديد لأنه كما قلت سابقاً لاعب متميز على المستوى الفني.




العجب إعتزل في أوج عطائه
بدا المدرب العام للمريخ في أشد حالات الحزن لقرار قائد المريخ فيصل العجب بالإعتزال إلا أنه علق على ذلك بالقول: نعم أنا حزين ولكن في النهاية هذه هي سنة الحياة، أعتقد أن القائد فيصل العجب إختار التوقيت المناسب لإعتزاله، والأفضل له بالتأكيد أن يذهب وهو في أوج عطاءه بدلاً عن الإعتزال في سن متأخرة وبعد أن يكون أصبح غير قادر على العطاء، والعجب يعلم أكثر من غيره أن هذه هي سنة الحياة، وأنه لا يوجد إستمرارية دائمة وأن لكل بداية نهاية.. وقال خالد إن العجب نجح خلال سنواته مع المريخ في تسطير تاريخ لا ينسى وكان من العلامات البارزة داخل القلعة الحمراء، وأضاف: ما قدمه العجب لا يمكن لأي شخص خلاف العجب أن يقدمه، أتمنى له التوفيق في مشواره المقبل والذي من المؤكد أن العجب فقط هو من سيحدده.


*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*علي ذمة الموقع الرسمي لنادي الزعيم


الفريق طارق : مستجدات بطولة الدوحة ستغير معسكر المريخ
=====================================
اكد الامين العام لنادي المريخ الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر بان مجلس ادارة النادي عندما قرر اقامة اعداد معسكر فى الدوحة كان نسبة للدعوة التى تلقاها المريخ للمشاركة فى بطولة السلام الدولية , ولكن بعد المستجدات الجديدة بشان البطولة , فان وجهة المريخ لاقامة المعسكر قد تتغير الى مكان اخر وذلك ما سيحسم امره مجلس الادارة فى الايام القادمة
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*

الارسنال شندي يضم حارس الزعيم السابق (يس)


كسب الاهلى شندى قبل لحظات من الان توقيع حارس مرمى المريخ السابق يس يوسف ووقع اللاعب عقد احتراف بمكاتب اتحاد الكرة لنادى الاهلى لمدة ثلاث سنوات بحضور رئيس النادى العقيد حسن العقيد ومدير الكرة عبد المهيمن الامين واستفاد اللاعب من شطبه فى اليوم الاخير للتسجيلات ليسمح له بالتسجيل بعد اسبوع من نهاية التسجيلات وكان اللاعب قد عاد من القاهرة فجر اليوم وسيعود اليها غدا لتكملة علاجه
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*ويستمر التحديث حتي منتصف النهار 
*

----------


## عبداللطيف

*لك التحيه والشكر اجزله
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مشكوووووور عبد الغني على مجهودك الرائع تسلم يــ حبيب 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*كلام في الممنوع


 طارق أحمد المصطفى 

 من طرف (الحبيب ) جات أعظم رسائل !!

الحديث ألذي أدلي به مساعد رئيس الجمهورية رئيس إتحاد الفروسية العقيد عبد الرحمن الصادق المهدي حول الأحداث التي شهدتها ساحة الفروسية في الفترة السابقة قطع قول كل خطيب وقفل الباب أمام كل التكهنات وكشف أصحاب البطولات الزائفة التي ظل يدعيًها بعض الرافضين لقرار دمج إتحادات الخيل في إتحاد واحد وأنهم السبب في تراجع الوزير عن قراره . ما أثير من نقاط في الحوار كشف العديد من الحقائق التي كانت خافية على الجميع في ما يخص قراري الوزير صديق محمد توم رقم ( 18 ) الخاص بدمج إتحادات الخيل والقرار رقم ( 20 ) ألذي بموجبه تم إلغاء القرار الأول وأهم هذه الحقائق أن قرار الدمج ألذي صدر بمباركة العقيد عبد الرحمن الصادق ما جاء إلا للحفاظ علي هذا الملعب التاريخي وعدم ترحيله الي محلية شرق النيل وذلك بعد الإتفاق مع السلطات في ولاية الخرطوم بأن تؤول إليها المساحات الخالية في الأرض مقابل إستخراج شهادة بحث بإسم الإتحاد الجديد وهو ما يؤكد أن العقيد عبد الرحمن كان ينظر الى المصلحة العامة في هذا الموضوع وكانت نظرته ثاقبة ولكن للأسف الشديد فإن الرجل خُذل من أقرب الأقربين إليه في ساعة الجد ( ساعة تنفيذ القرار) و كانوا من أشد الموافقين على قرار الدمج ولكن خذلانهم جعل الوزارة والعقيد يتراجعان من باب و أمرهم شورى بينهم وهو مبدأ يجب أن يشكرا عليه لإيمانهم بالديمقراطية وحرصهم على أن يكون الدمج بموافقة كل أهل ريضات الخيل . إشارات عديدة يمكن أن نفهمها من سياق حديث المساعد أهمها حرصه على لم الشمل وعدم فقدان المنشط لأي من أفراده ثم ان الولاية ماضية في تنفيذ مخططها الهيكلي بأرض سباق الخيل والفروسية وهذه رسالة واضحة لكل من يدعي أنه يملك شهاد بحث عليه بإبرازها لكي لا تتعدي السلطات علي أرض الخيل وهذه مناسبة لنسأل محمد إسماعيل ( مام ) رئيس إتحاد سباق الخيل صاحب معركة ( إرجاع الحق ) كما ورد في بيانه ألذي أعلن من خلاله إستقالته للتفرغ لإنشاء مضماره الخاص هي مناسبة لنسأله عن ما ورد في بيانه فيما يخص الأرض حيث قال ( أطمئن الجميع قد تم حسم وقفل موضوع الأرض نهائيا وستبقى أرض الفرسان للفرسان ) و حتي لايطلق الحديث على عواهنه نستفسر إن كان لديه مزيد من التفاصيل في هذا الموضوع حتى يطمئن الفرسان وإذا كانت لديه شهاد بحث فليبرزها وإلا فسيكون حديثه عاطفيا وللإستهلاك المحلي .

 بحسب تحليلي الخاص لموقف الرافضين لقرار الدمج وتحولهم المفاجئي بعد موافقتهم ومباركتهم ، أكاد أجزم أن سبب تغير رأيى بعضهم يعود الى وجودهم خارج مراكز القرار في تشكيلة الإتحاد الجديد بعد الدمج وهو ما يؤثر على مصالحهم وأطماعهم إن جاز لنا التعبير .

 كنت حريص على متابعة التعليقات على الحوار مع العقيد عبد الرحمن خاصة من أهل سباق الخيل والفروسية والبولو بعد نشره في عدد من مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي حيث أن صوتهم دائما عاليا في هذه المواقع ولكنهم إلتزموا الصمت ولا ندري إن كان صمتهم هذا إقتناعهم بحديث العقيد أم أنه الهدؤ ألذي يسبق العاصفة أم أنهم لم يجدوا مايردوا به على سعادة العقيد وأن حديثهم فى فتر الأزمة كان مجرد ( زوبعه في فنجان ) !!

 أكثر ما أسعدني في حوار الحبيب عبد الرحمن هو أن الفترة القادمة ستشهد إهتمامه الشخصي بمنشط الفروسية وذلك بتكوين أندية حقيقية في الولايات حيث أكد الحبيب أنه بدأ إتصالات جادة مع ولاة الولايات والمسؤولين فيها من أجل تفعيل النشاط في الأندية الموجودة وإنشاء أندية في الولايات التي ليست بها اندية وللحقيقة فإن موضوع أندية الفروسية أصبح لغزا محيرا ولانريد أن نقول أنها أندية وهمية وتظهر في الإنتخابات فقط ولكن من خلال متابعتنا لانجد لها أي نشاط عاى أرض الواقع !!

 النار ولعت والحرب دورت بين اللجنة الأولمبية السودانية والإتحاد السوداني لألعاب القوى .

 المفوضية الإتحادية الآن تجني ثمار تماطلها في لجنة التحقيق في التجاوزات المالية والإدارية في إتحاد رفع الأثقال وألذي يطلع على حيثيات الإستئناف المقدم للتحكيمية ضد قرار اللجنة لايملك الا أن يقول للمفوضية ( تستاهلي ) .المفوضية مطلبة برد حاسم يرد لها كرامتها وهيبتها حتى لاتصبح ( ملطشة ) لكل من هب ودب .

 يا وزير الشباب والرياضة أخبار لجنة تقصي الحقائق في تزوير شهادات مدربين رفع الأثقال شنو؟؟
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مدرب المريخ يشيد باعتماد المجلس على الشباب 

قال ان المريخ يضم لاعبين اصحاب خبرات يجب الاستفادة منهم
 اشاد المدرب العام بالمريخ الكابتن خالد احمد المصطفي اوضح كابتن خالد احمد المصطفي المدرب العام لفريق المريخ باعتماد المريخ على نجوم المريخ الشباب وقال ان اللاعبين حسن سليمان وابراهيم محجوب اظهرا قدرات جيدة , واشار الى ان فريق الكرة بالمريخ كان في السابق يعتمد على نجوم الشباب .
 واكد مدرب المريخ بان الفريق يضم في صفوفه لاعبين اصحاب خبرات كبيرة وقدرات مهولة بجانب لاعبي الشباب وعلى اللاعبين الشبان الاستفادة من نجوم المريخ الكبار حتى يكون هناك تواصل اجيال مؤكدا على قدرة نجوم الشباب في الاستفادة من اللاعبين اصحاب الخبرات مثل هيثم وكلتشي وغيرهم من اللاعبين وقال ان المريخ امن مستقبله تماما بدعم الصفوف بلاعبين من اصحاب الخبرات واخرين شباب خلال التسجيلات بجانب جيل الوسط وهو ما يعني ان المريخ سيكون به ثلاث مراحل في عموده الفقري ويقوده الى تحقيق الاهداف المطلوبة وتمنى مدرب المريخ الوفيق لكل اللاعبين في البروز بشكل مميز في النصف الثاني من الموسم الرياضي وتحقيق الفوز ببطولة الممتاز والتقدم في بطولة العرب.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*وفد سيكافا يصل مدينة كادوقلي لوضع الترتيبات النهائية للافتتاح

 وصل مدينة كادوقلي بولاية جنوب كردفان امس الأحد، وفد سيكافأ بقيادة الكيني نيكولاس موسوني سكرتير اتحاد شرق ووسط إفريقيا ، وعقب وصوله وقف الوفد علي أخر الترتيبات المتعلقة بافتتاح البطولة التي ستقام بمدينة كادوقلي ، وذلك من خلال اللقاء الذي جمع سكرتير سيكافأ بمولانا احمد هارون والي ولاية جنوب كردفان الذي أكد اكتمال كافة الترتيبات المتعلقة بافتتاح البطولة التي تجمع ممثل السودان وولاية جنوب كردفان فريق هلال كادوقلي والضرائب الأوغندي يوم الثلاثاء الثامن عشر من يونيو الجاري.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*عناويين الزعيم

المريخ يفاضل بين القاهرة ونيروبى بعد الغاء معسكر الدوحة
غاندى يسبق نجوم المريخ فى الأعداد ويكشف تفاصيل مثيرة ل((الزعيم))
ردود أفعال عنيفة لتعادل منتخبنا..والنجوم السوداء تتصدر بالفوز على ليسوتو

غانا تقبل هدية منتخبنا وتتصدر المجموعة
المريخ يفاضل بين مصر وكينيا بعد ألغاء معسكر قطر
الفنيون يؤكدون رضاهم عن اختيارات مازدا ويطالبون بدعم القائمة الجديدة
سيكافا ترفض مشاركة الفرق التنزانية
الضرائب الاوغندى يصل امس ويغادر الى كادقلى اليوم
مازدا يقود المنتخب فآ مبارأته رقم(107)
الوزير يهنئ صقور الجديان بالعرض القوى والنتيجة المشرفة امام زامبيا
احتفالات فى غانا وحزن فى زامبيا
أوين كاسولى:المريخ سيشاهدنى فى سيكافا
الغانى يسبق زملاؤه فى الأعداد 
غاندى: أواصل تدريباتى بأنتظام وأنتظر أخطار المسئولين للعودة الى الخرطوم
البعثة تعود مساء الغد
مريخ الفاشر يواصل التحضيرات ويواجه المنتخب الأريترى
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*عناويين الصدى


الحضرى يرد على عصام الحاج.. والجهاز الفنى يراهن على نجوم التسجيلات
النمور تخطف يس..السادة يجتمع برئيس القطاع الرياضى..وأبوجريشة يدلى بتصريحات ساخنة

الجهاز الفنى للمريخ يراهن على نجوم التسجيلات
خالداحمدالمصطفى : لاعبو الفرقة الحمراء قدموا 10% من مستوياتهم الحقيقية فى الدور الأول
مجاهد احمد محمد يتوقع اداءا أفضل للمريخ فى القسم الثانى
النجوم الدوليون يكرمون العجب
القطاع الرياضى بالمريخ يضع ضوابط جديدة
سيدسليم يدعو الى الأهتمام بالمنتخب ودعمه
محكمة الخرطوم الجزئية تفصل فى قضية أهلى الخرطوم مع السليمى
نيجيريا تواجه تاهيتى فى كأس القارات
وزير الشباب والرياضة يطمئن على أستعدادات الفاشر لأستقبال سيكافا
السادة يجتمع برئيس القطا الرياضى للهلال اليوم
أبوجريشة: حذرنا جمال الوالى من عصام الحاج فجاء به فى مجلسه
الحضرى: العلاقة بينى والمريخ أكبر من عصام الحاج
اللاعبون ينافسون(السماسرة)وأصحاب العقارات
بدرالدين قلق ينشط فى شراء المنازل وعثمان حجو فى الأراضى الزراعية
يس ينتقل الى أهلى شندى
شجرابى لن يكرر سيناريو البرنس
صحافيون هلالاب يتحفظون على العمل بجريدة المريخ وأقلام(حمراء)ترفض الصحافة الزرقاء
مدراء كرة سابقين يستبعدون نظرية المؤامرة
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*خﺎﻟﺪ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﻄﻔﻰ :
ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﺳﺘﻘﺪﻡ
ﺍﻷﻓﻀﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﺴﻢ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ
ﻟﻠﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ
ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺑﺘﻦ ﺧﺎﻟﺪ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﻄﻔﻰ
ﻣﺴﺎﻋﺪ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺇﻥ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﻟﻢ
ﻳﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﻭﺽ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺪﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﺴﻢ
ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ
ﺭﻏﻢ ﺗﺼﺪﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺴﺔ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺇﻥ
ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻗﺪﻣﻮﺍ
10% ﻓﻘﻂ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻳﺎﺗﻬﻢ
ﺍﻟﺤﻘﻴﻘﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﺴﻢ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻣﻦ
ﻣﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻭﺍﻋﺘﺒﺮ ﺃﻥ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﺮَ ﺑﻈﺮﻭﻑ ﺻﻌﺒﺔ
ﻭﺇﺻﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﻭﻏﻴﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﻭﺍﻋﺘﺮﻑ ﺑﺄﻥ
ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻟﻢ ﺗﻜﻦ ﺟﻴﺪﺓ ﻓﻲ
ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻟﻜﻨﻪ ﺗﻮﻗﻊ
ﺍﻷﻓﻀﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﺴﻢ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ :
ﻋﻤﻠﻨﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻇﺮﻭﻑ ﺻﻌﺒﺔ ﻭﻧﺮﻯ ﺃﻥ
ﺗﺼﺪﺭ ﺍﻟﻘﺴﻢ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻳُﻌﺘﺒﺮ ﺇﻧﺠﺎﺯﺍً،
ﻭﺷﺪﺩ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﺨﻴﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺳﺘﻜﻮﻥ
ﻣﺘﻌﺪﺩﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﺑﻌﺪ
ﺍﻹﺿﺎﻓﺎﺕ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﻭﻛﺸﻒ ﺃﻥ
ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﺣﺮﻳﺺ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻗﻴﺎﺩﺓ
ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻟﻘﺐ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ
ﻭﺗﺤﺪﺙ ﻋﻦ ﻋﻤﻠﻴﺔ ﺍﻹﺣﻼﻝ ﻭﺍﻹﺑﺪﺍﻝ
ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺇﻧﻬﻢ ﺭﺍﺿﻮﻥ ﻋﻨﻬﺎ ﻣﻔﻴﺪﺍً ﺃﻥ
ﻧﺠﻢ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﺧﺮﺝ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺋﻤﺔ ﺑﻘﺮﺍﺭ
ﺇﺩﺍﺭﻱ ﻭﺃﺛﻨﻰ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻣﻮﺳﻰ
ﻣﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻭﺭﺃﻯ ﺃﻧﻪ ﺟﺰﺀ ﻣﻦ
ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻈﻮﻣﺔ ﻭﺃﺩﻯ ﺩﻭﺭﻩ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻮﺟﻪ
ﺍﻷﻛﻤﻞ.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*اﻟﻘﺪﺍﻝ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﻟﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺟﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ

ﻳﻌﻘﺪ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻧﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﺟﺘﻤﺎﻋﺎ
ﻏﺪﺍ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺎﺀ ﻭﺫﻟﻚ ﻟﻤﻨﺎﻗﺸﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻳﺪ ﻣﻦ
ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺿﻮﻋﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻬﺎﻣﺔ ﻭﻓﻰ ﻣﻘﺪﻣﺘﻬﺎ ﺍﺟﺮﺍﺀ
ﺗﻌﺪﻳﻞ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻰ ﺑﺎﻋﻔﺎﺀ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ
ﻣﻮﺳﻰ ﻭﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻴﻢ ﻣﻼﺡ ﻣﻊ ﺗﻌﻴﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻴﺪ
ﻃﺎﺭﻕ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻴﻢ ﻭﻣﺠﺎﻫﺪ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ
ﻧﺎﺋﺒﺎ ﻟﻪ.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*عضو مجلس المريخ السابق: نصحت الوالي بعدم الاستعانة بعصام الحاج في مجلس الادارة


قال عادل أبوجريشة عضو مجلس إدارة المريخ السابق ومدير الكرة الأسبق إنه حذّر جمال الوالي من عصام الحاج وعدم الاستعانة به في مجلس الادارة وذكر أنه يلوم الوالي لأنه لم يستمع اليهم وجاء بعصام الحاج في مجلسه وأشار أبوجريشة إلى أنه لعب للمريخ وارتدى شعاره وخدمه إدارياً ومديراً للكرة وتساءل: ماذا قدم الآخرون ومضى: أنا أبوجريشة متى ما يُذكر اسمي يتحدث الناس عن إنجازاتي وفي عهدي كمدير كرة لم يخسر المريخ أمام الهلال، وحققت نجاحات كبيرة بشهادة المعارضين قبل الأصدقاء ومضى أبوجريشة: المريخ لا يُدار بالحديث والحوارات والظهور في الفضائيات وزاد: من يتحدثون عن المديونيات كتبوا شيكاً عندما أراد المريخ تسجيل فتحي نيالا عام 99 ولم نحصل على رصيد وعندما أُغلقت الأبواب أمامهم عادوا إليَّ ويتحدثون عن رفضي حالياً ويقولون إنهم لا يرغبون في وجودي.. وأفاد أبوجريشة أنه اعتذر عن عدم تولي منصب مدير الكرة عندما اتصل به الوالي وقال: لديَ أعمالي في أديس أبابا وتحول دون موافقتي على العمل في المريخ واعتذرت وقبل جمال الوالي اعتذاري ورأى أبوجريشة أن دائرة الكرة لم تحسن التعامل في قضية نجم الدين وأفقدت الأحمر لاعباً جيداً، فيما استحسن عودة عصام الحضري وقال إنها تدعم استقرار حراسة المرمى.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المهندس باق في منصبه



محمد موسى

علم (كورة سودانية) ان القرار الذي تم الترويج له عن اقالة مجلس ادارة المريخ لمدير الكرة المهندس محمد موسى عن منصبه لا اساس له من الصحة واوضحت مصادر عالية الثقة للموقع ان القطاع الرياضي للمريخ بقيادة الكابتن ابراهيم الحاج (المسعودية) لم يناقش من خلال اجتماعه الذي انعقد الليلة اجراء اي تعديلات على دائرة الكرة التي من المؤكد ان تواصل عملها بذات التشكيل من خلال الفترة المقبلة.. ورجحت مصادر اخرى ان القصد من الخبر الذي نشر عبر عدد من الزوايا الصحفية اليوم كان الهدف منه قياس رد الفعل المتوقع لدى المراقبين من في حالة صدور اقالة دائرة الكرة بشكل رسمي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ومشكور الحبيب محمد النادر على الاضافة الثرة

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مخالفات قد تقلب نتائج تصفيات المونديال بإفريقيا


أعلن الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) الأحد أن إثيوبيا وتوغو وغينيا الاستوائية قد تواجه إجراءات تأديبية، بسبب مزاعم حول إشراكها لاعبين بشكل غير قانوني في تصفيات كأس العالم.
وأكد الفيفا في بيان أن إثيوبيا – التي فازت الأحد على جنوب إفريقيا 2-1 لتضمن صدارة المجموعة الأولى – قد تكون أشركت لاعبا بصورة غير قانونية في مباراتها ضد بوتسوانا في الثامن من يونيو، وهو لقاء انتهى بفوزها 2-1 أيضا.
وإذا تم خصم النقاط الثلاث من إثيوبيا سيعني ذلك أن جنوب إفريقيا التي ودعت حاليا المنافسة على التأهل، ربما تنجح في التأهل للمرحلة الأخيرة في التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لكأس العالم في البرازيل عام 2014، إذ ستكون متأخرة بنقطتين فقط وراء المنتخب الإثيوبي قبل جولة واحدة على النهاية.
وسيتم التحقيق مع توغو حول لاعب أشركته في فوزها 2-صفر على الكاميرون في المجموعة التاسعة في التاسع من يونيو، كما تم فتح تحقيق ضد غينيا الاستوائية عقب فوزها 4-3 على الرأس الأخضر يوم 24 مارس.
وقال الفيفا إن القرار تم اتخاذه بالفعل في حالة غينيا الاستوائية، ولم يكشف الفيفا عن القرار لكنه قال إن غينيا الاستوائية قدمت التماسا ضده.
وخرجت توغو وغينيا الاستوائية من المنافسة، لكن أي تغيير في نتيجة المباراتين سيؤثر بشكل كبير على المجموعتين.
وقد تتقدم الكاميرون بنقطة واحدة على ليبيا في صدارة المجموعة التاسعة إذا احتسبت نتيجة مباراتها ضد توغو لصالحها، بينما سيقلص منتخب الرأس الأخضر الفارق إلى نقطتين مع تونس متصدرة المجموعة الثانية قبل لقاء الفريقين في الجولة الأخيرة.
وسيخوض الفائزون بصدارة المجموعات العشر خمس مواجهات فاصلة من مباراتي ذهاب وعودة، لتحديد ممثلي إفريقيا في كأس العالم.
وتم خصم 3 نقاط بالفعل من السودان والغابون ومنحت لمنافسيهما بسبب خرق لوائح إشراك اللاعبين.
وتحول فوز السودان 2-صفر على زامبيا في المجموعة الرابعة إلى هزيمة بنتيجة 3-صفر، بعد اشتراك سيف الدين موساوي في المباراة مع المنتخب السوداني – وسجل الهدف الثاني – رغم طرده في اللقاء السابق للفريق في كأس الأمم الإفريقية.
كما أدينت الغابون بإشراك لاعب لا يحق له اللعب في تعادلها بدون أهداف خارج ملعبها أمام النيجر، وعوقبت أيضا بخسارة اللقاء 3-صفر.
واعتادت غينيا الاستوائية على إشراك لاعبين من إسبانيا يحق لهم اللعب مع الفريق بسبب جنسية والديهما، بالإضافة لآخرين من أصول برازيلية وليبيرية وكاميرونية.
وهناك جدل عما إذا كان لاعبو غينيا الاستوائية الذين حصلوا على جنسيتها أقاموا في البلد لخمس سنوات مثلما تنص لوائح الفيفا.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ومشكور الحبيب محمد النادر على الاضافة الثرة




يديك العافيه الحبيب الكسلاوي 

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*خالد احمد المصطفي : نجم الدين خرج من القائمة بقرار اداري لايمكننا الاعتراض عليه

نجوم المريخ لم يقدموا كل ما عندهم وتصدر الممتاز انجاز
 قال المدرب العام بالمريخ خالد احمد المصطفي ان تصدر بطولة الدوري الممتاز في ظل الظروف التي عاشها المريخ يعد انجاز غير مسبوق وقال في تصريحات نقلتها الصدى ان نجوم المريخ لم يقدموا كل ما عندهم وسيكون لهم دورا مؤثرا في الفترة المقبلة وقال ان مدير الكرة محمد موسي قدم اعمال لا تخطئها الا عين رمدة مع رفيقه ابراهيم ملاح ووجدناهما في احلك الظروف وفي ظل غياب الدعم الاداري وقال ان اللاعب نجم الدين خرج من كشوفات المريخ بامر اداري لا يمكننا الاعتراض عليه .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*بعثة المنتخب تصل فجر اليوم 

 وصلت الى الخرطوم فجر اليوم بعثة المنتخب الوطني بعد ان ادت مباراتها امام زامبيا والتي انتهت بالتعادل بهدف لكل هذا وسوف يمنح المدرب اللاعبين راحة اليوم من التمارين بعد الارهاق من جراء السفر الطويل على ان يعود المنتخب الى تمارينه الاعدادية استعدادا لمباراته امام بورندي في التصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لامم افريقيا للمحليين في جنوب افريقيا
*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكور الاخ عبد الغني ومحمد النادر
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*نيروبي تدخل خيارات المريخ لاحتضان معسكره الخارجي

دخلت نيروبي كخيار جديد لاحتضان معسكر المريخ الجديد بعد صرف النظر عن معسكر الدوحة وحسب الزعيم فان مجلس المريخ وضع نيروبي كخيار تحوطا لفشل فكرة اقامة المعسكر في مصر حتى يضمن المجلس نجاح اعداد المريخ في النصف الثاني من الموسم الرياضي
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*بهدوء

علم الدين هاشم
 البرنس اكثر من كابتن !
 قبل خمسة اشهر تقريبا كتبت فى هذه المساحة مقالا حول الكابتن هيثم مصطفى وطالبت حينها بمنحه شارة الكابتنية وذكرت بان سيدا هو اكثر من كابتن داخل الملعب بحكم تجربته وخبرته فى قيادة منتخب السودان والهلال على المستوى المحلى والخارجى وقدرته فى التاثير على زملائه اللاعبين وتوجيههم لتصحيح الاخطاء التى ترد اثناء سير المباريات اضافة الى بث الروح فيهم ورفع معنوياتهم فى احلك الظروف ,, لم يروق المقال للكثيرين من عشاق الاحمر ووصفوه بانه يثير الفتنة داخل الفريق فى وجود الكابتن فيصل العجب رغم اننى اوضحت حينها بان اختيار الكابتن يجب ان يعتمد على مدى توفر صفات القيادة فى من يتم ترشيحه او اختياره لهذه الوظيفة داخل الملعب بدلا من الاعتماد على نظام الاقدمية الذى قد لايمنح المريخ القائد المطلوب الذى تتوفر لديه كارزيما القيادة !
 الان عادت قضية الكابتنية فى المريخ من جديد على سطح الاحداث بعد اعتزال الكابتن فيصل العجب والتى ارجو ان يحسمها مجلس المريخ وجهازه الفنى لمصلحة الكابتن هيثم مصطفى فالامر من وجهة نظرى لايحتاج الى تفكير وتطويل فى النقاش اذا كان الغرض من الكابتنية هو اداء دور القائد داخل الملعب وليس مجرد شارة شرفيه يرتديها فى كل مرة لاعب بحجة انه الاقدم فى كشف النادى , فمثل هذا الاسلوب يقزم دور الكابتن وواجباته التى يفترض ان يقوم بها تجاه زملائه اللاعبين وفى ايصال توجيهات المدرب بالكيفية التى يتقبلها اللاعبين وفى تهدئتهم على النحو الذى يقوى من تركيزهم اثناء المباراة وهى واجبات لايمكن ان يقوم بها اى لاعب اذا لم تكن لديه صفات القيادة ومهارات امتصاص الانفعال والغضب والشحن الزائد لدى زملائه ,, فاذا كان فى السابق هناك من يتحفظ على منح الكابتنية للبرنس مراعاة لتاريخ الكابتن فيصل العجب فان الظروف اختلفت اليوم بعد اعتزال الملك ويبقى من حق مجلس الادارة ان يعيد النظر فى عرف الاقدمية ويمنح شارة القيادة الى الكابتن هيثم مصطفى الذى يحظى بكامل الاحترام من زملائه اللاعبين و ونثق فى انهم سيكونون خير عون له لاداء مهتمه بما يخدم مصلحة المريخ فى الفترة القادمة ولا اعتقد ان هناك من يرفض او يتذمر منهم ضد هذا القرار مع كامل الاحترام والتقدير لاقدمية وتاريخ كل من ارتدى شارة القيادة فى الفترة السابقة . 
 الفرق بين التخطيط والتنطيط !
 اقترب المنتخب الاثيوبي من تحقيق الحلم الذى طال انتظاره وهو الصعود الى نهائيات كاس العالم القادمة فى البرازيل حيث لم يتبقى ( لمنتخب سد النهضه ) سوى مرحلة واحدة من التواجد بين زعماء كرة القدم فى العالم وذلك بعد الانجاز الكبير الذى حققه الاحباش بصدارتهم للمجموعة الاولي برصيد 13نقطة باربعة انتصارات وتعادل دون هزيمة فى خمسة مباريات متفوقين على منتخب جنوب افريقيا فى المركز الثانى بفارق خمسة نقاط كاملة ولم يتبقى لهم سوى مباراة واحدة فى التصفيات لاتؤثر نتيجتها على موقف المنتخب الاثيوبي الذى لحق ببقية المنتخبات المتأهلة للدور الحاسم مصر وتونس وساحل العاج وربما يكون منتخب ليبيا فى الطريق اذا حسم مباراته القادمة ضد الكاميرون بالفوز او التعادل . 
 صعود المنتخب الاثيوبي لهذه المرحلة لم يكن بالصدفة وانما بالتخطيط السليم من جانب الاتحاد الاثيوبي والاهتمام الذى توليه الدولة هناك للرياضة مما انعكس ايجابا على مستوى الاندية الاثيوبية وهى تتواجد فى بطولة الكونفدرالية وعلى مسيرة المنتخب الذى يتقدم بخطوات ثابتة نحو المستقبل الذى ينتظر الكرة الاثيوبية ,, طبعا الفرق كبير بين التخطيط الذى يتبعه الاحباش وبين ( التنطيط ) الذى يمارسه اتحاد معتصم جعفر من قرار الى قرار ومن تعديل الى تعديل فى القواعد العامه وفى اللوائح المنظمة للنشاط دون ان ينعكس ذلك على المستوى الهزيل والبائس لانديتنا ومنتخبنا اليتيم , وكذلك اهمال الدولة ومفهومها الخاطىء تجاه الرياضة وخاصة كرة القدم التى لاتجد من الحكومة سوى الفتات وفى بعض المرات الاستقبال فى المطار !
 لهذا من الطبيعى ان يتقدم الاحباش ونتراجع نحن للوراء بسرعة الصاروخ فى وجود الطريفي والجاكومى و بقية العقد الفريد من اساطين الادارة !!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


الحضرى يرد على عصام الحاج .. والجهاز الفنى يراهن على نجوم التسجيلات
النمور تخطف يس .. السادة يجتمع برئيس القطاع الرياضى .. وأبوجريشة يدلى بتصريحات ساخنة
الجهاز الفنى للمريخ يراهن على نجوم التسجيلات
خالد احمد المصطفى : لاعبو الفرقة الحمراء قدموا 10% من مستوياتهم الحقيقية فى الدور الأول
مجاهد احمد محمد يتوقع اداءا أفضل للمريخ فى القسم الثانى
النجوم الدوليون يكرمون العجب
القطاع الرياضى بالمريخ يضع ضوابط جديدة
أبوجريشة: حذرنا جمال الوالى من عصام الحاج فجاء به فى مجلسه
الحضرى: العلاقة بينى والمريخ أكبر من عصام الحاج
سيد سليم يدعو الى الأهتمام بالمنتخب ودعمه
محكمة الخرطوم الجزئية تفصل فى قضية أهلى الخرطوم مع السليمى
نيجيريا تواجه تاهيتى فى كأس القارات
وزير الشباب والرياضة يطمئن على أستعدادات الفاشر لأستقبال سيكافا
السادة يجتمع برئيس القطاع الرياضى للهلال اليوم
اللاعبون ينافسون(السماسرة) وأصحاب العقارات .. بدرالدين قلق ينشط فى شراء المنازل وعثمان حجو فى الأراضى الزراعية
يس ينتقل الى أهلى شندى
شجرابى لن يكرر سيناريو البرنس .. صحافيون هلالاب يتحفظون على العمل بجريدة المريخ وأقلام(حمراء)ترفض الصحافة الزرقاء
مدراء كرة سابقين يستبعدون نظرية المؤامرة
القطاع الرياضي لابالمريخ يضع ضوابط جديدة .. ملف لكل لاعب ورصد دقيق لمشاركات نجوم الفرقة الحمراء في البطولات المختلفة 
يس ينتقل الى صفوف النمور وحارس الفرقة الحمراء يفضل الارسنال على الفرسان
مجاهد احمد محمد : المرحلة المقبلة تتطلب تضافر جهود الجميع والاحمر قادر على التتويج بلقب الدوري الممتاز ..الجماهير مطالبة بالعودة وتقديم الدعم للاعبين ونجوم الفرقة الحمراء عليهم تعويض الخروج من دوري الابطال بالبطولة المحلية
الجهاز الفني للمريخ يراهن على نجوم التسجيلات .. خالد احمد المصطفى : لاعبو الفرقة الحمراء قدموا 10% فقط من مستوياتهم الحقيقية في القسم الاول .. عملنا في ظروف صعبة وتصدر القسم الاول يعتبر انجازا والخيارات امامنا متعددة في الدور الثاني .. راضون عن عملية الاحلال والابدال ونجم الدين خرج من القائمة بقرار اداري لانعترض عليه .. الجماهير موعودة بفرقة قوية وعليها العودة الى المدرجات ووجود عناصر متميزة بدفع اللاعبين الى التنافس والجهاز الفني سيختار الافضل .. محمد موسى جزء من المنظومة ومدير الكرة ادى دوره على الوجه الاكمل ووجدنا المهندس وملاح معنا في احلك الظروف .. شكل الفرقة الحمراء سيكون افضل واوليفيه وغاندي اقنعا الجميع وواثقون من تقديمهما الاضافة


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


المريخ يفاضل بين القاهرة ونيروبى بعد الغاء معسكر الدوحة
غاندى يسبق نجوم المريخ فى الأعداد ويكشف تفاصيل مثيرة ل((الزعيم))
ردود أفعال عنيفة لتعادل منتخبنا .. والنجوم السوداء تتصدر بالفوز على ليسوتو
المريخ يفاضل بين مصر وكينيا بعد ألغاء معسكر قطر
أوين كاسولى:المريخ سيشاهدنى فى سيكافا
الغانى يسبق زملاؤه فى الأعداد .. غاندى: أواصل تدريباتى بأنتظام وأنتظر أخطار المسئولين للعودة الى الخرطوم
الفنيون يؤكدون رضاهم عن اختيارات مازدا ويطالبون بدعم القائمة الجديدة
سيكافا ترفض مشاركة الفرق التنزانية
الضرائب الاوغندى يصل امس ويغادر الى كادقلى اليوم
مازدا يقود المنتخب في مبارأته رقم (107)
الوزير يهنئ صقور الجديان بالعرض القوى والنتيجة المشرفة امام زامبيا
البعثة تعود مساء الغد
احتفالات فى غانا وحزن فى زامبيا
غانا تقبل هدية منتخبنا وتتصدر المجموعة
مريخ الفاشر يواصل التحضيرات ويواجه المنتخب الأريترى
القلعة الحمراء والرديف .. الاصلاحات بين مطرقة الوعود وسندان التنفيذ
نائب رئيس لجنة المنشات هاشم صلاح مطر : ركزنا على الصيانة التشغيلية بعد مباراة الاهلي المصري والملعب جاهز لاستقبال التحضيرات 
عضو اللجنة فاروق شيخنا : معالجات الارضية الماضية مؤقتة وسنقفوم بتغيير النجيل كاملا بعد نهاية الموسم 
شباب المريخ في اسبوع 
طلب : تسجيلاتنا جاءت وفق اسس ومعايير فنية ولم نخطئ في ضم لاعب البياضة
مدير الكرة ينال الرخصة سي والرديف يخسر امام الجريف ويقابل الجهاد غدا
ميسي يقود التقانة امام امدرمان الاهلية اليوم وعوض الكباكة يشيد به

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*اليوم النطق في قضية مدرب الاهلي السابق لطفي السليمي

 من المتوقع ان تفصل نهار اليوم محكمة الخرطوم الجزئية في قضية المدرب لطفي السليمي وناديه السابق أهلي الخرطوم وكان المدرب وقّع عقداً مع الخرطوم الوطني قبل انتهاء فترته مع النادي الأهلي حسب مزاعم ادارة الفرسان ووعلى ضوءه قام لأهلي بتقديم شكوى ضد المدرب للاتحاد العام اخذت منحي خطيرا كسابقة رياضية بعد ان تحولت من جدران الاتحاد العام الى ساحة القضاء
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*قادة الاتحاد يغادرون الى كادوقلي لحضور كرنفال افتتاح سيكافا

 لحق نهار اليوم عددا من قادة الاتحاد العام بقافلة الوزير الاستاذ صديق محمد توم الى كادوقلي من اجل حضور مراسم افتتاح بطولة سيكافا غدا بمدينة كادوقلي في اللقاء الذي يجمع فريق اورا الاوغندي بهلال الجبال وسيشرفه بجانب الوزير الاستاذ احمد هارون والي جنوب كردفان وقادة سيكافا والاتحاد العام بجانب الرياضيين بالخرطوم والمنطقة في حفل يتوقع ان ياتي جميلا لما تتمتع به المنطقة من سحر خلاب وامكانيات مهولة من حيث التراث والقدرات البشرية
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*بعثة الضرائب تصل الي كادوقلي

 وصلت بعثة الضرائب اليوغندي في الحادية عشر من صباح اليوم الى مدينة كادوقلي وسيجري الفريق مرانه الاول اليوم استعدادا لمباراته غدا امام هلال الجبال
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
بوضوح شديد
عبدالله كمال 
اقالة المهندس.. اغرب قرار 

* عندما اعترض كثيرون على تصريحات الرئيس جمال الوالي التي اشار من خلالها الى نيته الاستعانة بمجموعة الحرس القديم في اللجان المساعدة لمجلس المريخ كان ذلك لقناعة تولدت عند الجميع بان القلعة الحمراء دائماً فيها الافضل، وان حواء الزعيم ولدت الكثير من الابناء المتميزين القادرين على تشكيل الاضافة الحقيقية للنادي.
* في الوقت الذي ابتعد فيه الحرس القديم بابتعاد الوالي ظهر في المريخ المهندس محمد موسى مديراً للكرة، اعطى لهذا المنصب هيبته المفقودة واضعاً حدوداً لـ(هطرقات) الكثير من اللاعبين الذين ظلوا بمثابة (سوس) ينخر في عظام الزعيم ويفسد حتى البيض الجديد في سلة فريق الكرة بالمريخ.. وما يميز المهندس عن غيره انه (مريخي) صميم يعشق النجمة بصدق، ولا يخشى في الدفاع عنها لومة لائم.
* اتابع المريخ منذ سنوات واتيحت لي الكثير من الفرص للسفر مع فريق الكرة في رحلاته، وكنت شاهداً على شكل العلاقة بين اللاعبين ومدراء الكرة السابقين، واشهد لمحمد موسى هنا انه نجح في صنع علاقة واضحة مع اللاعبين، فتجده يضحك مع اللاعب ويتبادل معه اطراف الحديث وبعد اقل من ساعتين تجده (يفرض) غرامة ما انزل بها الله من سلطان على ذلك اللاعب لمجرد انه ارتكب خطأ او لم يقم بتنفيذ ما هو مطلوب منه.
* ويكفي الاشارة هنا الى ان تقرير مدير الكرة عن لاعبي الفريق حوى كل كبيرة وصغيرة طيلة الفترة الماضية، وكان شجاعاً لدرجة ان طالب من خلاله بشطب بعض اللاعبين الذين يرى انهم لن يقدموا للمريخ شيئاً وان وجودهم في كشف الزعيم يضر بالفريق اكثر مما يفيد، وان المصلحة العامة تقتضي الاستغناء عنهم.
* رسم المهندس لوحة اكثر من رائعة في دائرة الكرة حتى جاءنا احساساً انه لا يمكن ان يأتي مجلس ادارة للمريخ ولا يستعين به مديراً للكرة بعد ان عانى المريخ ما عانى في السنوات الماضية في هذا المنصب الحساس واستبدل من الرجال ما استبدل ورغم ذلك ظلت المشاكل حاضرة ولم ينجح احدهم في القيام بمهام ادارة الكرة بصورة استثنائية الى ان جاء المهندس.
* قد تكون هناك خلافات بين موسى والكوكي، ولكن هل الحل المثالي لهذه الخلافات هو افقاد المريخ احد افضل الكفاءات التي مرت على القلعة الحمراء في السنوات الماضية؟، ام ان الحل الحقيقي هو اجلاس الرجلان والتحدث معهما ومعرفة اسباب الخلاف بحثاً عن الوصول الى حلول مثلى ترضي الجميع.
* الكابتن جمال ابوعنجة عندما عرض عليه منصب مدير الكرة بالمريخ رفض واكد ان المهندس محمد موسى قام بالواجب المطلوب منه كاملاً وان المنطق يفرض ان يواصل عمله في الفترة المقبلة، ولا اعتقد ان هناك من يعرف مصلحة الزعيم ويبحث منها اكثر من المقابل ابوعنجة.
* لذلك يبقى قرار اقالة المهندس لغزاً كبيراً يحتاج للتوضيح من جانب الامانة العامة للمريخ ومن جانب القطاع الرياضي الذي نعتقد انه حان اوان حديث اعضاءه في الكثير من الملفات التي ادارها في الفترة الماضية مع احترامنا التام لمقاطعة الكابتن ابراهومة المسعودية غير المعلنة لوسائل الاعلام.
* وقبل ان نختم لا بد ان نشيد بالادوار الكبيرة التي لعبها نائب مدير الكرة ابراهيم ملاح حيث كان الرجل نحلة بذلت وقتها كاملاً من اجل الزعيم ولم تبخل على الكيان بضخ الكثير من الاموال، ولن ننسى ايضاً الادوار الكبيرة التي لعبها في فترة الانتقالات الصيفية ومجهوداته الضخمة في التفاوض مع اللاعبين الجدد وترتيب اوضاعهم.

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مشكور مريخابي كسلاوي على الاضافه 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
كيبورد
الطيب على فرح
منتخب شباب الجديان .. نسمة من المستقبل..!!


كتبنا من قبل مؤيدين القرار الذي اتخذه المدير الفني لمنتخبنا الوطني محمد عبد الله مازدا بتغيير جلد الفريق وضخ دماء شابة في صفوف المنتخب السوداني الأول وإبعاد عدد كبير من الوجوه المألوفة .. هذا القرار الذي قوبل بموجة حادة من الإنتقادات من قبل كل الأطراف إلا من رحم ربي ..و تحولت موجة الإنتقادات لموجة (عارمة) من الشماتة بعد خسارة المنتخب لمقابلته أمام غانا بثلاثية في امدرمان.. وكأنك يا أبوزيد لم تخسر من قبل من غانا .. !! كأننا خلاااص طوااالي ضاربين غانا وغيرها من المنتخبات ..!!
قلنا ان اختيار مازدا لعدد كبير من اللاعبين الشباب وصغار السن يعني أنه قد بدا يفكر و (يخطط) للمستقبل .. وهذا بالطبع خبر سار جدا لمن يعرفون قيمة التخطيط  والتفكير الإستراتيجي التي نحتاجها بشدة ففيها سر اخفاقنا وهي سر نجاحنا أيضا ..!!
قلنا انه وبعد فقدان السودان لأمل المنافسة للوصول لتصفيات كأس العالم البرازيل 2014 قرر المدير الفني لمنتخبنا الإنتباه لمستقبل الإستحقاقات التي تنتظر السودان مستقبلا وأولها نهائيات امم افريقيا العام المقبل التي تستضيفها المغرب الشقيقة فاتخذ ما تبقى من مقابلات (من العيار الثقيل) امام منتخبي غانا وزامبيا كمباريات اعداد لمنتخب السودان الجديد الشاب .. وقلنا ان تنظيم مباريات اعدادية مع مثل هذه المنتخبات يكلف ملايين الدولارات وان فكر مازدا وفرها (مجانا ) لمنتخب المستقبل..!!
مازدا يسير بمنتخبنا السوداني في الطريق الصحيح .. دعو هذا الرجل يعمل في هدوء .. من المهم جدا ان نصبر قليلا وان (نصمت ) لبعض الوقت حتى نحصل على منتخب المستقبل الذي يحمل راية السودان عاليا ..!!
خسارة المنتخب امام غانا وتعادله مع زامبيا في عقر دارها  ليست هي المقياس على نجاح أو فشل (نظرية) المدير الفني للمنتخب محمد عبد الله مازدا الوقت مازال مبكر للحكم  ..وبالطبع لا نبخس القيمة المعنوية الكبيرة التي حصل عليها منتخبنا بعد مباراته الأخيرة امام الرصاصات النحاسية إلا ان فكرة التغيير والإستغلال المدروس لطاقات (شباب الجديان)  وحماسهم الكبير لصالح بناء شخصية جديدة للمنتخب السوداني هي ما يجعلنا نتفاءل بالأفضل لمنتخبنا .. كل المطلوب حماية هذه الكلية من مجزرة تسجيلات (شهر اطناشر ) .. ثم توفير المناخ المناسب للمدير الفني وفريقه للعمل .. !!
قف:
الوقت للعمل ..!!f

*

----------

